# My New Ride!



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I finally pulled the trigger tonight on a TCR Advanced 1! The shop was having an anniversary sale and I couldn't pass up the opportunity to pick up this bike at a nice price point. Unfortunately I wasn't planning on buying anything and rode my motorcycle to the shop.....so it's still sitting in the showroom :mad2: and the shop isn't open Wednesdays! 

The TCR was the one bike I never rode. I rode the C'dale Synapse and Supersix, Specialized Tarmac, and a few of the Madones. All I have to say is from the instant I pedaled this bike my mind was made up. I probably looked like a little kid on christmas riding around the parking lot and on the test track with a goofy smile on my face! Can't wait to head back on Thursday and get it all set up!


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone know much about the DT Swiss wheels that come stock on the bike?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

sdw5012 said:


> All I have to say is from the instant I pedaled this bike my mind was made up. I probably looked like a little kid on christmas riding around the parking lot..


That is exactly how I looked after my first ride and right before I bought my TCR Advanced. They are awesome bikes!


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Post some pics when you get some, I am still tossing up between the Specialized Tarmac and The Giant TCR Advanced.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I'll get some pics Thursday after I pick it up. 

Regarding the Tarmac vs the TCR, from my experience on both bikes the TCR seemed stiffer and more responsive. Now this is comparing the TCR 1 to the Tarmac Comp with Rival. I'm not sure how the frames vary between the different levels of that bike and a higher spec Tarmac may provide a different ride.


----------



## sw150 (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats. I love my TCR. Mine came with Shimano RS80's on it.


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

The only thing that worries me a little is the standard double vs my old bike with a compact crank....anyone else have any experience making this switch?


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

I was looking at the Tarmac Comp with Ultegra so I would imageine they would be very comparable. Still got a few months before I will have the founds though, so will most likly wait till the 2012 models arrive before I start testing them.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats on the new purchase. Giant makes a great bike and I'm sure you will love it. Enjoy!


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

I was looking at the bikes a bit more and I ended up purchasing the Advanced 2. I rode a defy which had the 105 shifters and shimano definitely has upgraded the 105's. I'd say the new 105's are as crisp as the older version of Ultegra (the beauty of trickle down technology). For me racing in an occasional triathlon but mostly as a recreational rider I didn't feel the need for the extra performance (or cost) of the Advanced 1.


----------



## Wildcard (Apr 29, 2011)

Very Nice, only major difference from what I hear is weight between 105 and ultegra. THe white looks good, hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## sdw5012 (May 16, 2009)

Put my first 25 miles on today! It was a combination of riding into work and getting a quick ride in over lunch. The bike is very comfortable! My average speed is already higher than my old bike but that might just be the adrenaline pumping from being on a new bike :thumbsup: .....but I'm thinking I may need to get myself a compact crankset. I believe Giant has their own sizing.....can anyone offer advice on what I'd need? The long extended climbs really got to me today. Not only did my old bike have a compact crank but the cassette went 12-27. This one is 11-25 I think.


----------

